# Latest Craigslist find (Like New Delta 33-990 Radial arm saw)



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Just picked this one up on craigslist for what I thought was a great price ($250.00) since it is literally in like new cosmetic/mechanical condition (according to the original owner it is 10-11 years old). It only has one kerf cut into the table/fence at 90 degrees, still had the original blade on it, no sawdust buildup anywhere, no rust, protective coating still on the shaft, hardly a scratch on it, protective plastic still over the rip scale and came with the original manuals/wrenches etc. 
I'm going to set this up strictly for 90 degree crosscutting and I have a small shop so a mobile cabinet would be ideal for me. Any drawbacks from being mobile ie more chance of being knocked out of alignment moving around my bumpy floor etc? Also, most of what I cut is less than 36" so I was planning to extend the table and add one of the fence systems with flipstop such as the KREG (also plan to mount another router under the extension table set up exclusively for template work I do). Any other fence/stop setups I should look at?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I also plan to make a shroud for dust collection and wanted to ask those using RAS's if a shop vac is sufficient? (I have an extra one I could dedicate to this saw)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Marv,
Looks like a real nice saw you got there. Does look like brand new. Your floor doesn't look that rough, at least the part in the picture under the saw. I would get a mobile base setup for it. Should give you some good service.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

This is exactly what I have been looking for. Great for you. I want one to do crosscuts but also to make half laps and dados on top of the work piece. How many inches can you crosscut? Good for you!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW thats a great deal. Man If i didn't already have 2 I would have jumped on that deal to. Great Find Marv


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys and this is one of the best finds I've ever had. :smile: I put a good blade on and it works very well with a little over 12" crosscut capacity on 3/4" material (I'm sure it will be even better once I have time to set it up with the micrometer). My floor under it is pretty good but I'll need to move it outside sometimes and there is a pretty good size bump as well as some rough spots so maybe I'll try a softer wheel. Anybody have an insight into a nice fence/stop system?


----------



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

Real pretty saw. I just got a smokin' deal on CL also. I picked up a DeWalt 735 surface planer for $250. The seller only used it about 3 times. These sell new for $650. What a fun toy. I do like CL. :yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Marv Nice deal a new Delta is between $1400-$2300 so $250 is good.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Hey Marv Nice deal a new Delta is between $1400-$2300 so $250 is good.


Thanks and looks like I did better than I thought! :smile:


----------



## Brian Kelly (Apr 23, 2017)

Marv said:


> Just picked this one up on craigslist for what I thought was a great price ($250.00) since it is literally in like new cosmetic/mechanical condition (according to the original owner it is 10-11 years old). It only has one kerf cut into the table/fence at 90 degrees, still had the original blade on it, no sawdust buildup anywhere, no rust, protective coating still on the shaft, hardly a scratch on it, protective plastic still over the rip scale and came with the original manuals/wrenches etc.
> I'm going to set this up strictly for 90 degree crosscutting and I have a small shop so a mobile cabinet would be ideal for me. Any drawbacks from being mobile ie more chance of being knocked out of alignment moving around my bumpy floor etc? Also, most of what I cut is less than 36" so I was planning to extend the table and add one of the fence systems with flipstop such as the KREG (also plan to mount another router under the extension table set up exclusively for template work I do). Any other fence/stop setups I should look at?


Hello I bought a saw just like this one only thirty years ago, it has been used every day for 28 years and has never failed me, I paid aprox 800. dollars for this saw that many years ago, and have never regretted it. I went through 3 craftsman saws in the first year and half. Sears has contributed to the failure of popularity of the ras. because they are all garbage, i would use a hand saw before ever buying one of them. You made a really good choice even if you paid twice the money, and you will never need to replace it. I do fine accurate cutting everyday with mine, now and then, you may need to adjust the settings, but not very often.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats. Looks like a great saw.
A good addition to a ras is a column stop like the one I use in the picture. A hose clamp, or one made of wood would also work.

It works great, when I had to make 16 +/- 3/4" wide x 1 " deep dados in 2, 8' 2x4's.
Clamped 2x4's together, and made first dados in 3 passes. Lowering the blade on each pass.
When at final depth, tighten the stop collar on the arm.
For the rest of the dados.
Lower arm for first cut.
Lower arm 2 crank turns or so, and make 2nd cut.
Lower arm until it hits the stop, and make final cut.
All 16 dados, took about 5 minutes or less.

I would think that saw had a larger crosscut. Can the fence be moved back?
When you are cutting a wide panel and are shy about 1" or so on cut length, you can carefully, lift the end of the board, off the table, into the blade, and cut an extra inch or more.
If you haven't done it, it may sound scary. As with many things, some people shouldn't do it.


----------

